# Ubiquity Eyes Turning Sears Auto Centers into Data Centers



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> One of Americas retail pioneers may build a brand for the new economy, housing servers where it once changed your oil.
> 
> Ubiquity Critical Environments, the data center unit of Sears Holdings, is considering a concept to convert some of its Sears Auto Center stores into data centers. It is working with Schneider Electric, a leading provider of data center equipment and services, on a proposal to build and operate mission-critical facilities in a number of markets around the country.


More


----------

